# danish oil?



## woodbutcher (4 Sep 2007)

hi i have some blackfriar danish oil that will not go of it takes ages and stays sticky is there anything that i could put with it to make it go off?


thank's 

woodbutcher.


----------



## ByronBlack (4 Sep 2007)

Could you thin it with alcohol and put on shallower coats?


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Sep 2007)

hi byron i have tried to thin with meths but you need more coats and then it will not dry.

thank's for your reply 


woodbutcher


----------



## Terry Smart (4 Sep 2007)

Hi Guys

I think you'll find that White Spirit is the solvent to use with Danish Oil.


----------



## Adam (4 Sep 2007)

woodbutcher":30ffuols said:


> is there anything that i could put with it to make it go off? thank's woodbutcher.



If its old, and lost some of its more volatile dryer chemicals - how about throwing it away and buying some new stuff?

Adam


----------



## newt (8 Sep 2007)

Agreed probably to old, usually goes thick a gloopy when time expired, buy some new stuff that may make the old stuff set ok.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Sep 2007)

thank's for your replies 


is there a use by date on these cans if so were?

this can was bought from toolstation only last august and it should be ok.


woodbutcher


----------



## DaveL (8 Sep 2007)

Did you part use the tin? 
I think the oil reacts with air, the unopened tin should have quite a long shelf life but if you have opened it a number of times and poured oil out, changing the air in the top of the can then it will start to react. Once this starts to happen the oil tends to go thick and gloopy, the drying time becomes days instead of hours, I chucked away the end of a tin of Liberon finishing oil that this happened to.


----------



## Fecn (8 Sep 2007)

Thinking that Danish Oil normally takes ages to dry, I came visiting the Finishing Advice forum to ask how long to leave things before sanding/polishing, and as if by magic I found this thread right at the top - How handy.

I used some Coloron danish oil last year on my baby-changing. It was a brand new can bought from B&Q just for the project, and I had to break a foil seal to get into the can. - It took absolutely forever to dry.. still slightly sticky after a couple of weeks.

Today I've been using a brand new can of Rustins danish oil and it seems to dry in about 4 hours, so I guess there must have been somthing odd with the Coloron stuff I used before. Since I just put the third coat on, I guess I'll be ready to fishish things in the morning.

Thanks for answering my questions before I asked them


----------



## DMD (20 Oct 2007)

I have used this oil for 10 years now, you need to rub with cloth before it dries completely, depends on room temperature etc, otherwise it will dry sticky and a real pain to rub. The times i have forgotten to do this i used a spirit soaked rag to rub down. For the old tins i put a splash of spirit in and use for the first few coats only.


----------



## Argee (21 Oct 2007)

Good advice above. A few additions: 

Unless you wipe off any excess oil within between 5 and 10 minutes, you'll end up with a sticky mess. 

Several coats applied this way will always beat one thick coat.

Practice on a scrap piece first, especially when using for the first time. 

To prevent a new tin going off, I put marbles (ball bearings would be as good) in the tin to take up the resultant air space if I'm going to be leaving it for some time.

Screw the cap on really tight, with a smear of the oil around the thread - makes for a good seal.

I've yet to have a problem with it going off in the tin.

Ray.


----------

